# iwlwifi kernel bug on gentoo-source 4.14.35

## wgjak47

My computer can't enable wifi, and dmesg has error below:

```

[    4.267470] iwlwifi 0000:05:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9260, REV=0x324

[    4.274042] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    4.274043] kernel BUG at drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/pcie/rx.c:425!

[    4.274046] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP NOPTI

[    4.274333] Modules linked in: iwlmvm(+) snd_hda_codec_hdmi(+) mac80211 nvidia_drm(POE) nvidia_modeset(POE) nvidia(POE) iwlwifi drm_kms_helper snd_hda_codec_realtek drm snd_hda_codec_generic igb(+) cfg80211 snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec wmi_bmof mxm_wmi snd_hda_core edac_mce_amd crc32c_intel ghash_clmulni_intel snd_hwdep snd_pcm cryptd pcspkr snd_timer snd syscopyarea rfkill xhci_pci sysfillrect xhci_hcd sysimgblt fb_sys_fops soundcore ahci wmi xts cbc iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi virtio_net virtio_ring virtio mii ptp pps_core dca i2c_algo_bit i2c_core nfs lockd grace sunrpc fscache linear raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_raid raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor async_tx dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod dax firewire_core crc_itu_t sl811_hcd usb_storage

[    4.276745]  libsas megaraid_mm scsi_transport_sas scsi_transport_fc imm parport scsi_transport_spi sg sd_mod ata_piix libahci sata_uli sata_sis pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_pdc202xx_old pata_atiixp pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213 pata_pcmcia pata_serverworks pata_oldpiix pata_artop pata_it821x pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x

[    4.278027] CPU: 15 PID: 3101 Comm: modprobe Tainted: P           OE   4.14.35-gentoo #2

[    4.278491] Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X470 AORUS GAMING 5 WIFI/X470 AORUS GAMING 5 WIFI-CF, BIOS F2 03/14/2018

[    4.279442] task: ffff8807f5685540 task.stack: ffffc9000462c000

[    4.279938] RIP: 0010:iwl_pcie_rxq_alloc_rbs+0x187/0x200 [iwlwifi]

[    4.280441] RSP: 0018:ffffc9000462f9e8 EFLAGS: 00010286

[    4.280937] RAX: dead000000000200 RBX: ffff8807f2660000 RCX: dead000000000200

[    4.281448] RDX: ffff8807f2a261c8 RSI: 0000000000000004 RDI: ffff8807f2a261f0

[    4.281957] RBP: ffff8807f2a20018 R08: ffff8807f2660050 R09: 00000000006e5530

[    4.282469] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffea001fd2d8c0

[    4.282977] R13: ffff8807f2660078 R14: ffff8807f2660050 R15: ffff8807f2a261f0

[    4.283495] FS:  00007f4164f3d700(0000) GS:ffff88081efc0000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    4.284017] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[    4.284548] CR2: 00007f1dc5863e58 CR3: 00000007f4ae8000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

[    4.285082] Call Trace:

[    4.285623]  _iwl_pcie_rx_init+0x259/0x2b0 [iwlwifi]

[    4.286178]  iwl_pcie_rx_init+0x1b/0x370 [iwlwifi]

[    4.286723]  iwl_trans_pcie_start_fw+0x23c/0x560 [iwlwifi]

[    4.287275]  ? _raw_spin_lock_bh+0x18/0x40

[    4.287818]  iwl_mvm_load_ucode_wait_alive+0xeb/0x2f0 [iwlmvm]

[    4.288368]  ? iwl_poll_bit+0x44/0x70 [iwlwifi]

[    4.288909]  ? 0xffffffffa1548000

[    4.289451]  ? _raw_spin_lock_bh+0x18/0x40

[    4.289988]  ? work_on_cpu_safe+0x70/0x70

[    4.290527]  iwl_run_init_mvm_ucode+0x82/0x2e0 [iwlmvm]

[    4.291070]  ? __pm_runtime_resume+0x68/0xa0

[    4.291619]  ? iwl_wait_init_complete+0x20/0x20 [iwlmvm]

[    4.292164]  ? work_on_cpu_safe+0x70/0x70

[    4.292711]  iwl_op_mode_mvm_start+0x677/0x8d0 [iwlmvm]

[    4.293265]  iwl_opmode_register+0x74/0xe0 [iwlwifi]

[    4.293815]  ? 0xffffffffa050c000

[    4.294373]  iwl_mvm_init+0x2f/0x1000 [iwlmvm]

[    4.294920]  ? 0xffffffffa050c000

[    4.295454]  do_one_initcall+0x4e/0x190

[    4.295975]  ? __vunmap+0x70/0xb0

[    4.296480]  do_init_module+0x5b/0x1fa

[    4.296967]  load_module+0x1490/0x1710

[    4.297448]  ? m_show+0x1b0/0x1b0

[    4.297903]  ? kernel_read_file_from_fd+0x57/0xa0

[    4.298354]  SyS_finit_module+0xe4/0x110

[    4.298785]  do_syscall_64+0x6a/0x130

[    4.299201]  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x42/0xb7

[    4.299600] RIP: 0033:0x7f41648769c9

[    4.299981] RSP: 002b:00007ffe2cec7298 EFLAGS: 00000246 ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000139

[    4.300370] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000560f20c415f0 RCX: 00007f41648769c9

[    4.300745] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000560f1f3a714a RDI: 0000000000000001

[    4.301119] RBP: 0000560f1f3a714a R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[    4.301493] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

[    4.301855] R13: 0000560f20c42930 R14: 0000000000040000 R15: 0000000000000000

[    4.302221] Code: 48 8b 7d 30 48 d3 e0 48 85 ff 48 89 c1 0f 85 c3 fe ff ff 48 8b 05 fa 05 e7 e1 e9 c7 fe ff ff 48 8b 15 ee 05 e7 e1 e9 ed fe ff ff <0f> 0b c6 43 78 00 48 83 c4 10 5b 5d 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f c3 

[    4.302984] RIP: iwl_pcie_rxq_alloc_rbs+0x187/0x200 [iwlwifi] RSP: ffffc9000462f9e8

[    4.303377] ---[ end trace 5fe07ce6cf741116 ]---

```

and this is my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.3.24 (python 3.5.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r11, 4.14.35-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.35-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_2700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:    32943568 total,  16840680 free

KiB Swap:    8191996 total,   8191996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 23 Apr 2018 13:36:03 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: bac9dab67982d2a2da5f2daa2d7b75a03b1312c2

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.29.1 p3) 2.29.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r11::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

docker

    location: /var/lib/layman/docker

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.tuna.tsinghua.edu.cn/gentoo"

LANG="zh_CN.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j14"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv infinality ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon plan sheets stage words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en-US zh-CN" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## khayyam

wgjak47 ...

the issue seems to be with iwlwifi loading the mircocode/ucode ... it's probably this bug.

best ... khay

----------

## wgjak47

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> wgjak47 ...
> 
> the issue seems to be with iwlwifi loading the mircocode/ucode ... it's probably this bug.
> 
> best ... khay

 

Thanks for reply. The bug you mentioned seems fixed...

And my problem not like this bug.  kernel load the driver and modules normal in lspci.

```

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 2526 (rev 29)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 0014

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 24

        Memory at f7500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

But my system just can't find any wifi device:

```

bond0: flags=5122<BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 26:16:82:2e:5a:55  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether d6:e5:09:5c:4b:0a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp6s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.249.41.131  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 10.249.41.255

        inet6 fe80::193f:52f9:2375:f13c  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether e0:d5:5e:6e:fc:a2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 9808  bytes 5317097 (5.0 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4836  bytes 595996 (582.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device memory 0xf7400000-f741ffff  

ifb0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether 66:ce:55:ca:77:30  txqueuelen 32  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ifb1: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether 6a:19:ce:e9:7d:6a  txqueuelen 32  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 198  bytes 15964 (15.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 198  bytes 15964 (15.5 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

----------

## khayyam

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> the issue seems to be with iwlwifi loading the mircocode/ucode ... it's probably this bug.

 

 *wgjak47 wrote:*   

> Thanks for reply. The bug you mentioned seems fixed...

 

wgjak47 ... I see, I didn't read 'til the end. Still, this is a fix for the SYSASSERT with HT40, the same issue may occur with other parameters.

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> And my problem not like this bug. kernel load the driver and modules normal in lspci. [...] But my system just can't find any wifi device.

 

The card is a 9260AC, check the linux wireless page for ucode, and compare to that in /lib/firmware ... I assume you have sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode or are you using linux-firmware?

best ... khay

----------

## wgjak47

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *khayyam wrote:*   the issue seems to be with iwlwifi loading the mircocode/ucode ... it's probably this bug. 
> 
>  *wgjak47 wrote:*   Thanks for reply. The bug you mentioned seems fixed... 
> 
> wgjak47 ... I see, I didn't read 'til the end. Still, this is a fix for the SYSASSERT with HT40, the same issue may occur with other parameters.
> ...

 

I have installed linux-firmware.

This is my firmware:

```

432e77ec576de7c6afa9926c3906d4bd  iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-34.ucode

```

And this is latest firmware on intel's page:

```

432e77ec576de7c6afa9926c3906d4bd  iwlwifi-9260-th-b0-jf-b0-34.ucode

```

 [/code]

----------

## wgjak47

This is my full dmesg now with updated bios...

https://pastebin.com/xZmdPKK5

It's seems that the firmware load is ok...

But something wrong in page allocate...

----------

## wgjak47

I test ubuntu 18.04 with kernel 4.15,

the iwlwifi works fine....

It's seem somethings wrong with my kernel config

Here is my kernel config:

https://pastebin.com/s5EaNZKw

----------

## jadbox

I'm having the same issue on x470 Gaming 7 motherboard with Intel's 9560 and have been putting details together on this reddit post. If you have any additional information to provide, it would be really helpful! It seems like in your case that a bios updae mostly solved your problem, although I'm also running my latest bios to no affect.

https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/8gde2w/intel_9560_wifi_driver_active_but_no_interface/?utm_content=full_comments&utm_medium=message&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=frontpage

----------

## jadbox

I filed a kernel bug. If you have any useful information, please add it here!

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199551

----------

## wgjak47

 *jadbox wrote:*   

> I filed a kernel bug. If you have any useful information, please add it here!
> 
> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=199551

 

The bug was reported by me...

And now it's solved..

But I don't know when the patch will be merged in kernel...

----------

